
Covid-19 Confusion - davidabcd
If lockdown is only answer for covid-19, then why Italy is getting large number of affected persons daily even after full lock down?
======
blendergeek
Several reasons. One, a lockdown ia neccesary though possibly not sufficient
for containg Covid-19. Two countries seem to have succesfully contained the
virus after a large outbreak. These are China and South Korea. Both of these
countries combined some form of a lockdown with extremely agressive testing.
SK has done more testing while China has been way more agressive with a
lockdown. Italy's lockdown is not as strict as China's. Further, when Italy
first tried to lock down the north, many fled south carrying the virus with
them. Second, we may be seeing benefit from Italy's lockdown now. The daily
increase in infections in Italy just fell twice in a row for the first time
ever. If you look at their infections on a logarithmic scale you can clearly
see that exponential growth is ending. This is a very good sign that the
lockdown is working.

~~~
zzzzzzzza
south korea seems to ramping up again (slowed a bit past two days), singapore
and hong kong both seem to be on exponential trend in spite of similar
measures

------
treyfitty
A function of increased testing in direct response to the long incubation
period. Symptoms don’t show up until much later, I think 10 days (you can look
it up) at which point people are allowed to get tested. Add a couple of days
to get results and it follows China’s trend of ~12 to 14 days after lockdown
until peak cases (and deaths?)

